# Gearing up for next year with SC



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

This is great Pahvantpiper! keep up the good work 

And keep us informed so that we all can benefit. 

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dee Lusby has been doing smaller cells for 15 years or more now with around a 1,000 hives and no treatments whatsoever.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

That's what I hear. I just want to confirm that it will work for me in my situation and environment.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

That is a great plan! I wish you the best of luck, it's going to be a lot of work and we all will be anticipating your reports.

>I just want to confirm that it will work for me in my situation and environment.

It probably will then you will have achieved your goal and will have more honey and bees than you want and then fall off of the radar screen happily going on about your life with your goal accomplished. 

Then Mr Scientific will say, "See!, I told you so!"


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck and I second the "it's going
to be a lot of work". Worth it though
IMO.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanx everyone!

Bruce, sounds like you are in a similar position I am in only a year or so farther along. And according to your other post on "shake down" things look good so far - that's great, I wish you much success. 

Of the many beekeepers I know in my state only a few try to keep bees without the use of harmful chemicals and none (that I know) use small cell. They use OA and just make up plenty of packages and nucs to replace the hives they know they will lose every year to varroa. They say, "that's the way it is, you can't keep them going for more than two years." I sure hope they're wrong. Time will tell.


----------



## bee whisper (Apr 21, 2006)

Wish you the best!Hope it works for you.I agree It will be alot of work,but I belive it will pay off in the long run.Plese keep us informed.


----------

